

Selena Deckelmann will teach PostgreSQL on CodeLesson - jeffreymcmanus
http://codelesson.com/courses/view/introduction-to-postgresql

======
selenamarie
I'm also thinking about a advanced tuning class - hardware + core pg. Would
love feedback from HN on the outline.

~~~
simonw
Looks great to me - I'm excited to see you're covering replication. Have you
considered covering some of the more useful PostgreSQL extensions, like
geospatial or tsearch2?

~~~
selenamarie
tsearch2 would be easy to add to the intro course. Thanks for the suggestion!

PostGIS may be an advanced topic, but you're right that it should be
mentioned. I'll think about whether I can come up with a concise way to cover
it, with an eye toward more indepth coverage in another course.

------
arjn
Hi Selena, how about an course on optimization, configuration and advanced
features of PostgreSQL ? I know at least 3-4 people from my extended group who
will be interested.

~~~
selenamarie
Would love to! Thanks for the feedback. I've started an outline for another
class.

------
rosstafarian
is there a cost for taking these courses?

~~~
jeffreymcmanus
Yes -- we typically announcing pricing after we announce the course, but
pricing for this course will be in line with the other courses that are on the
site now.

You can sign up for the course today and we'll follow up via email with more
info.

~~~
ohashi
So ~$300?

~~~
jeffreymcmanus
You're probably looking at the prices for the four-week courses? PostgreSQL is
a six-week course.

~~~
ohashi
It would really be nice if you just told us an approximate amount rather than
dancing around. I don't care if it's 10, 50 even 100 in either direction. It's
just about ballpark to get a feel for value.

~~~
jeffreymcmanus
We're not dancing around anything; the price has not been set yet. To put that
another way, you currently have as much information as anyone does regarding
the price of the course.

~~~
ohashi
I put out a price and you say I must be looking at a different length course.
Clearly, I am not getting the right price info and you are implying there is
better information there. Then you say I have as much information as you? That
doesn't make sense.

I am not going to bother responding any further either way, but hopefully you
just answer the question with a number, approximate, guess, average, median, I
don't care. Maybe other readers will find it useful, I am done.

~~~
ceslami
No one should ever get this upset on HN.

------
maxogden
selena: is this not a conflict of interest with troll academy?

~~~
selenamarie
that's actually a higher learning institution. but, to answer the larger
question: given the target audience, I'd say it's complimentary.

